# Chicken necks



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Are chicken necks too small for a Vizsla once it gets to be a large puppy and beyond? I'm reading things telling me that necks are fine for very small (toy) dogs, but that they are unsuitable for anything larger than that? Morris is already a very large puppy/medium sized dog and I have chicken necks for him. Do I need to move onto larger bones now he's growing bigger?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I give Darcy either raw turkey or duck necks, she loves them and they keep her teeth nice and clean. She only gets one per day..


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Great, I thought I'd heard of other people doing it. Thanks Darcy.

Do you feed kibble as well? If so, how do you separate the two so that they can be digested separately? Or would I only have to worry about that if he was eating a whole raw meal?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I give Darcy Burns dry weight control, 200 grammes and I split that into 3 meals per day as I have had bad experience of gastric torsion.. :-[..after Darcy has had her last walk of the day at about 20.00hrs after coronation street LOL..she gets one whole duck or small turkey neck, raw for her supper...happy days


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Ah good plan, who doesn't like a cold (raw) meat supper?!

Yep Morris has his food spread pretty much constantly throughout the day as I put it in toys and puzzles to keep him busy while I'm at work. So I'll just leave a break and he can have meat later in the eve.

Thanks!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

CatK said:


> Ah good plan, who doesn't like a cold (raw) meat supper?!
> 
> Yep Morris has his food spread pretty much constantly throughout the day as I put it in toys and puzzles to keep him busy while I'm at work. So I'll just leave a break and he can have meat later in the eve.
> 
> Thanks!



Personally I kind of like my supper raw meat warmed slightly............   ;D


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

The bones are no problem for them to digest I'm always worried about them getting caught in there throat or intestines


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been reading a lot of posts regarding chicken necks. I've always been told never to give a dog chicken because they could choke on the bones. I'm terrified to try this. Am I missing out on something?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Janders said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts regarding chicken necks. I've always been told never to give a dog chicken because they could choke on the bones. I'm terrified to try this. Am I missing out on something?


My understanding:
1. Choking isn't so much a problem as a bone splinter causing an internal puncture. Can cause an intestinal impaction.
2. Long bones (legs & wings) are worse than small bones (neck) regarding splintering.
3. Cooked bones are much worse than raw regarding splintering.

Bob


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Never had a problem with raw chicken in any form with my two.

Been feeding them on top of kibble for past five years, never heard them complaining(gone in 60 seconds usually)!!

Never cooked bones, allways raw, necks, wings, legs etc...

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bob,

Just got to say,

I loooooooooooooovvvvvveeee your avatar.  

Hobbsy


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Does it take them a while to eat a neck bone or a wing?

Where do you all give the raw bones to your dogs to eat? Outside because of the raw meat?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It depends on the dog. Some are gulpers and others take their time. Scout makes quick work of smaller chicken cuts. 3 or 4 bites and down the hatch, so she doesn't get much of a dental workout. I prefer meaty beef or pork ribs or chicken leg quarters to really clean those teeth. Beef ribs are around the same hardness as antlers and once stripped of the meat last about a week around our house. 

I feed outside in nice weather or on a towel inside which I can easily throw in the wash. She knew intuitively to keep her meals on the towel, but it's easy enough to train. If they move it off, take the bone away and bring it back to the towel.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Bob,
> Just got to say,
> I loooooooooooooovvvvvveeee your avatar.
> Hobbsy


Aw ... thanks. I thought it was about time to put one up. It's a little memorial, too.
Bob


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is my understanding any RAW Bone is fine, healthy, eatable, and safe for dogs...
Just DON't feed cooked bones... that is what makes them brittle, splinter, and dangerous !


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I give both my Vizsla and my Gt Dane raw frozen chicken and ducks necks - they love them. I do feed them straight from the deep freeze - forget who told me to do that, but it works well.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We're all over it these days - he loves frozen chicken necks! He loves them raw too, but has a tendency to give two chomps then swallow whole! So frozen seems to work better for us. What a scoffer.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

One of my local pet stores carries freeze-dried, raw turkey necks. They don't last long ---Lua will finish one within 10 minutes --- but boy does she love them. And I feel pretty good about giving them to her as a raw-food snack in addition to her kibble-with-honest-kitchen-topper meals. I also just gave lua her first raw egg, and she loved that too. at first she thought it was a new toy ball, and ran around the yard with it until it finally cracked a bit and she discovered there was something delicious inside it.


----------

